
Show HN: Studyr – Student Planner for iOS - svatynepi
http://studyr.app
======
svatynepi
Hey HN,

Made a new student planner for the iPhone

Complete enrollment management with terms, courses, homework, and gradings.
Support for repetitive and MWF classes, including attendance tracking. The
calendar shows you all the study data, not only your classes. Switch easily
between month and week mode. Your calendar can also be shared with Google
Calendar, Outlook, Apple Calendar or any other 3rd party app which supports
the .ics format.

Create homework and gradings with full support for repeating occurrences. Use
filters to easily see what's important right now. Customize the grading scale
to your needs and have all your marks and course averages at hand, including
GPA.

~~~
morpheuskafka
Does this integrates with Banner? That would be a killer feature if it did
(like Coursicle), that's what most schools use for their registration (despite
it having a very poor UI/UX IMO).

~~~
wbh1
Banner (and Ellucian) is my trigger word.

~~~
svatynepi
Having integrations with ERP systems in the education space would be a great
way to save students the trouble to enter all the enrollment data like
classes, etc. The issue is that there are simply too many different systems
across the globe, lot of them without anything resembling an API. Ellucian
Banner looks interesting, will check it out further, thanks

~~~
morpheuskafka
Absolutely, and I think that's what would give a good opportunity for
monetization in this space. Someone whose willing to deal with the lack of
APIs, differing versions, incorrect SSL configs, etc. and put it into a user-
friendly app will be able to get value directly from the end users--students
and profs--and disrupt the lack of innovation from Ellucian et al.

------
0x0100
Hm I am not able to view the website but, there seems to be a ton of student
planners available nowadays

\- [https://istudentpro.com/ios.php](https://istudentpro.com/ios.php)

\- [https://semesterplanner.com](https://semesterplanner.com)

\- [https://myhomeworkapp.com/](https://myhomeworkapp.com/)

Just to name a few. Nonetheless good job on the app and even though the space
is crowed this is a very clean designed app.

------
xseven
Link won't open

~~~
bin0
Same here; appears slashdotted. The Wayback Machine got a snapshot, though:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20190729011518/https://studyrapp....](http://web.archive.org/web/20190729011518/https://studyrapp.github.io/website)

~~~
svatynepi
Hope site works better now. Here is direct App store link otherwise:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/studyr/id1460691685?uo=4](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/studyr/id1460691685?uo=4)

------
aportnoy
Is it different from iStudiez in any way?
[https://istudentpro.com/ios.php](https://istudentpro.com/ios.php)

~~~
svatynepi
That's a really great app which has been around for a long time. I tried to
make some things a little different.

For example emphasising on the three different types of data (class, homework,
grading) with each having it's own view, but still showing all of them in the
calendar to have a summary of what's going on. Sharing your calendar with
Google Calendar, Outlook or similar also allows you to select which type of
data you wanna share.

Or being able to set a repeat of any item, not just a class. So you can create
for example a repeating quiz grading over several weeks.

There are more, smaller differences like you can enter extra-curricular events
that to not belong to any course. Or have an attendance tracking where you can
skip single classes and see an overview of skipped ones..

------
stunt
Why even bother hosting a landing page yourself? Use Github Pages, or S3.

~~~
svatynepi
Actually the site is hosted on Github pages, that's why I was surprised to
hear it was down some hours ago

------
wmichelin
Site appears to be down

------
onyva
How is it different from Studyguide... your other app...?

